# 

## z3d

Witam ponownie,
zamierzam kupic spawarkę do robót związanych z naszym domem gdyż ile dam radę chciałbym zrobic sam (płoty, bramy, balustrady itp).
Wątek który załozyłem moze wprowadzić w zadumę, ale chciałbym prosic o wasze opinie. 
Czytałem ostatnio forum spawarkowe  :smile:  i teraz nie mam pojecia co kupić, transformatorówkę czy inwentorówkę? 
Mój budżet na ten cel jest ograniczony, będę miał koło 800 zł.
Bardzo prosze o Wasze opinie, czego używacie, co proponujecie - jakie firmy?
Co sądzicie o "Dedra DESi160" czy to wystarczy do płynnej pracy?
Z góry bardzo dziękuję

----------


## Bazhyl

Moim zdaniem do celów o jakich piszesz spokojnie wystarczy Ci zwykła spawarka transformatorowa, ja kupiłem Bester z przełączaniem 230V na 400V i jestem zadowolony. Cena około 400zł.

----------


## piotrynski

spawarki malej mocy dobra do pierwszego przegrzania sie,pozniej co chwila sie wyłącza,czekanie na ponowne włączenie troche denerwuje...

----------


## retrofood

Jak już masz wszystkie dzieci, to spawaj. jeśli jednak jeszcze nie masz, to odradzam.

----------


## darek63

Dedra DESi200 - SPAWARKA INWERTOROWA.
Ja taką biorę na celownik.
Poczytaj na forum np. "elektroda forum".

darek

----------


## z3d

witam ponownie Pana darka63  :smile:  
dziekuję za linka i postanowiłem również przymierzyć się do DEDRY.
pozdrawiam

----------


## coci

Witam
Inwerterem bedziesz zawsze spawal plynniej tzn.bedziesz mogl wykonac wjecej spoin w okreslonym czasie,jest lzejsza(niestety z reguly drozsza),daje stabilniejszy luk.Latwiej nia spawac zarowno elektrodami zasadowymi jak i rutylowymi(ladniej uklada sie spoina)Spawarka transformatorowa( w zaleznosci od mocy oczywiscie) stosunkowo szybko sie nagrzewa i czujnik termiczny wylacza urzadzenie,wiec przy wiekszej ilosci prac bedzie to denerwujace,ale...
...NADE WSZYSTKO!!!
Nalezy pamietac o zasadach bezpieczenstwa.Spawarka to nie jakas tam wiertarka.Natezenie pradu siega kilkudziesieciu/kilkuset amper-moze ZABIC
Koniecznie nalezy sie dokladnie zapoznac z zasadami BHP i p.poz.
Do spawarki nalezaloby,z wiadomych wzgledow, dokupic odrazu gasnice proszkowa.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## I.W.

Widziałem inwertor w castorami za około 300 PLN(bordowa obudowa). Może to coś sensownego albo i jakaś padaka, nie wiem, ale to dość tanio.

----------


## bst

Ten inwerter dedry ma dobre opinie. Wielu znajomych ma, uzywa i sobie chwali.
Na pewno bedzie CI nim latwiej spawac niz typowa tania transformatorowka.
A juz na pewno wygodniej, bo lzejsza i poreczniejsza.

Spawarka elektrodowa ma napiecie jalowe 70V, wiec 'kopie'. Zabic nie powinno, chyba ze spawasz nieodpowiednio ubrany, w mokrym wykopie i dodatkowo drapiesz sie po glowie elektroda. Jak bedziesz ubrany tak jak spawacz ubrany byc powinien zagrozenie bedzie minimalne.
Co do obaw co poniektorych, odnosnie powodowania bezplodnosci przez spawanie. To tak, dzwonia, ale poczytaj w ktorym kosciele i ile razy trzeba do tego kosciola chodzic i jaka konkretnie droga. A potem strasz ludzi ktorzy chca sobie zrobic kawalek balustrady.

Natomiast jezeli masz do wydania ~800zl to pomysl nad jakims migomatem. 
Jak nie masz wprawy w operowaniu elektroda, to zdecydowanie bedzie Ci latwiej spawac migomatem, Spawy wyjda ladniejsze. Migomat 160A z cyklem 20% spokojnie wystarczy do pospawanie balustrady czy ogrodzenia. 
Ja do domu mam taki: http://www.allegro.pl/item517871727_...0_migomat.html
z grubszych rzeczy to zrobil brame z profili 30x40x3, kilka balustrad z preta 10x10, kilka samochodow i mase drobiazgow. 
Co do gazu, mozesz kupic, mozesz wynajac butle, mozesz tez poszukac starej, 'srebrnej' gasnicy sniegowej..

----------


## zbigmor

> Ten inwerter dedry ma dobre opinie. Wielu znajomych ma, uzywa i sobie chwali.
> Na pewno bedzie CI nim latwiej spawac niz typowa tania transformatorowka.
> A juz na pewno wygodniej, bo lzejsza i poreczniejsza.
> 
> Spawarka elektrodowa ma napiecie jalowe 70V, wiec 'kopie'. Zabic nie powinno, chyba ze spawasz nieodpowiednio ubrany, w mokrym wykopie i dodatkowo drapiesz sie po glowie elektroda. Jak bedziesz ubrany tak jak spawacz ubrany byc powinien zagrozenie bedzie minimalne.
> Co do obaw co poniektorych, odnosnie powodowania bezplodnosci przez spawanie. To tak, dzwonia, ale poczytaj w ktorym kosciele i ile razy trzeba do tego kosciola chodzic i jaka konkretnie droga. A potem strasz ludzi ktorzy chca sobie zrobic kawalek balustrady.
> 
> Natomiast jezeli masz do wydania ~800zl to pomysl nad jakims migomatem. 
> Jak nie masz wprawy w operowaniu elektroda, to zdecydowanie bedzie Ci latwiej spawac migomatem, Spawy wyjda ladniejsze. Migomat 160A z cyklem 20% spokojnie wystarczy do pospawanie balustrady czy ogrodzenia. 
> ...


Też uważam, że powinieneś kupić migomata. Jeśli chodzi o markę to polecam Bester/Linkoln. Niestety odchodzi od założonych widełek cenowych. Najmniejszy (w pełni wystarczający) kosztuje około 1000PLN. Butli nie musisz kupować. Polecam drut samoosłonowy. Nie jest to ta sama jakość, ale do twoich prac wystarczy z zapasem, a nie ma kłopotu z butlą.
W parametry tych niemarkowych za bardzo bym nie wierzył (czasami mają dziwny stosunek masy do amperażu), ale jak sprawdzone to czemu nie.

----------


## robdk

Witam
Posiadam DEDRĘ i sobie bardzo chwalę. Wcześniej miałem zwykłą transformatorową BESTER (ten najmniejszy) i denerwujące było to ciągłe czekanie po przegrzaniu. Spoiny wychodziły kiepskie. 
Przy inwerterze spoiny są jak marzenie..., ponadto można spawać nawet elektrodami fi 4. Przy  elektrodach 3,25 spawa się ciągle bez przerw. Jeszcze nie udało mi sie jej przegrzać...
Zastanawiałem się wcześniej nad migiem ale kupić coś dobrego to większa kasa i ciągłe koszty materiałów do spawania - szczególnie gazy osłonowe, do tego butla, reduktory, kłopoty z podajnikiem itp..
W zasadzie do prac jakie robię to nadaje się inwenter, mig mógłby pomóc przy spawaniu cienkich blach..

----------


## zbigmor

> Witam
> Posiadam DEDRĘ i sobie bardzo chwalę. Wcześniej miałem zwykłą transformatorową BESTER (ten najmniejszy) i denerwujące było to ciągłe czekanie po przegrzaniu. Spoiny wychodziły kiepskie. 
> Przy inwerterze spoiny są jak marzenie..., ponadto można spawać nawet elektrodami fi 4. Przy  elektrodach 3,25 spawa się ciągle bez przerw. Jeszcze nie udało mi sie jej przegrzać...
> Zastanawiałem się wcześniej nad migiem ale kupić coś dobrego to większa kasa i ciągłe koszty materiałów do spawania - szczególnie gazy osłonowe, do tego butla, reduktory, kłopoty z podajnikiem itp..
> W zasadzie do prac jakie robię to nadaje się inwenter, mig mógłby pomóc przy spawaniu cienkich blach..


Używam miga bestera w zastosowaniach warsztatowych do profili o grubościach ścianek najczęściej 2-3mm i jeszcze nigdy mi się nie przegrzał. Może miałeś jakiś wadliwy egzemplarz?
Tak czy owak kolega pytał o zastosowanie amatorskie i w takim przypadku nadal mogę go polecić. Tylko ta cena  :sad:

----------


## bst

> Też uważam, że powinieneś kupić migomata. Jeśli chodzi o markę to polecam Bester/Linkoln. Niestety odchodzi od założonych widełek cenowych. Najmniejszy (w pełni wystarczający) kosztuje około 1000PLN. Butli nie musisz kupować. Polecam drut samoosłonowy. Nie jest to ta sama jakość, ale do twoich prac wystarczy z zapasem, a nie ma kłopotu z butlą.
> W parametry tych niemarkowych za bardzo bym nie wierzył (czasami mają dziwny stosunek masy do amperażu), ale jak sprawdzone to czemu nie.


Najmniejszy migomat bestera nie ma za dobrych opinni. Jak pamietam to ma 115A max, to nieduzo a dodatkowo serwis potwierdza jego awaryjnosc. Uzytkownicy tez. Tak wiec lepiej model o 'oczko' wyzej ale to juz prawie 2kzl
Drut samooslonowy jako dorazne zastosowanie ok, ale za drogo to wychodzi.

Tez mialem watpliwosci odnosnie chinskiego (niby-niemieckiego) profimig'a. Ale jedyne co tam jest badziewne to podajnik (plastikowy). Ale jak sie zepsuje to wstawie podajnik metalowy za ~150zl. Na razie dziala zaskakujaco dobrze.
Mi z kalkulacji wyszo, ze bedzie sie to jednak oplacilo.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Też uważam, że powinieneś kupić migomata. Jeśli chodzi o markę to polecam Bester/Linkoln. Niestety odchodzi od założonych widełek cenowych. Najmniejszy (w pełni wystarczający) kosztuje około 1000PLN. Butli nie musisz kupować. Polecam drut samoosłonowy. Nie jest to ta sama jakość, ale do twoich prac wystarczy z zapasem, a nie ma kłopotu z butlą.
> W parametry tych niemarkowych za bardzo bym nie wierzył (czasami mają dziwny stosunek masy do amperażu), ale jak sprawdzone to czemu nie.
> 
> 
> Najmniejszy migomat bestera nie ma za dobrych opinni. Jak pamietam to ma 115A max, to nieduzo a dodatkowo serwis potwierdza jego awaryjnosc. Uzytkownicy tez. Tak wiec lepiej model o 'oczko' wyzej ale to juz prawie 2kzl
> Drut samooslonowy jako dorazne zastosowanie ok, ale za drogo to wychodzi.
> 
> ...


Absolutnie nie chcę przekonywać na siłę. Co do drutu samoosłonowego to jednak bym się spierał przy zastosowaniach amatorskich. Niewątpliwie wyjdzie drożej w dłuższym okresie , ale ma kilka niezaprzeczalnych plusów. Nie trzeba butli, można spawać przy większym wietrze, jest mniej regulacji i nie pocimy się, gdy nagle w czasie pracy gaz z butli nam się skończy no i jest bardziej mobilny. Wychodzi nie tak wiele drożej jeśli się kupuje na normalnych szpulach 4,5kg, a nie 0,5kg. Jeśli jedna szpulka wystarczy na rok to nie ma o czym mówić.

----------

